# Mah



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

I think if are legislation passed we need to start up MAH

Michigan
Archery
Hunters

We could focus on Archery


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

swoosh said:


> I think if are legislation passed we need to start up MAH
> 
> Michigan
> Archery
> ...


What a novel concept


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

swoosh said:


> I think if are legislation passed we need to start up MAH
> 
> Michigan
> Archery
> ...


I would never be associated with such a belittling group...letting the common folk become members and ruining the purity of MY sport. This is apalling! :evil:


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

great idea, it would be astounding to see everyone working together to better a great season by uniting against common problems we all have


----------

